# new girl :-)



## tinylsw (Feb 25, 2013)

hello ladies

im picking up my tt roadster on saturday very excited 

also pleased to see this forum has a section for us ladies thought i would pop in and say hi

cheers laura


----------



## Minxstabelle (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Laura,

I'm newish too, only had my TT for a week.

Not long now and you'll have the roadster! 

Vonnie


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Laura, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Evening Laura, welcome to the forum


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will be over the moon with your roadster as much as I am with mine


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Laura, I have a roadster too there great! Welcome to the forum


----------



## tinylsw (Feb 25, 2013)

Picked her up today and I'm completely in love


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome to the nuthouse!

Pictures - we need pictures.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Remember to regularly open and close the roof especially over winter, prevents any problems happening with the mechanism. Enjoy!


----------



## BAXJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome Laura and enjoy your new TT! Defo open and close the roof, I part x'd my BMW convert for my TT, both my previous cars where converts and the weather in this country means you don't get to use it much (especially if you don't like your hair getting messed like me) and you don't want it jamming up on you on the one day of sun we may get this year!


----------



## jacko (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome Laura to the Forum,enjoy the TT but we need photos with the roof down.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Laura,
Welcome from another very happy roadster owner,
I have had mine for 5 mths and its been fun fun  
I am taking her on her first short tt road trip to Luxenburg with the sussex tt'ers, 
Looking forward to cheaper petrol and some fab roads to let her loose,
Two days one night and the hotel has a spa,cant believe the boys thought about
The lady's it should be fun...enjoy! and roll on the spring to get our tops down! :lol: 
Chrissy101


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't wait for tops down


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the best Forum on the web.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along!

go careful in somerset, dirty, roads up there! Some great fun tho!


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)

Welcome! I'm also new but on the search for my roadster!


----------



## BMBM (May 14, 2016)

Hi! I'm new too...have a coupe but the weather at the moment is making me lust after the convertible! I need the practicality of extra seats and a boot though unfortunately...


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Laura! Welcome to the forum and you definitely need to show off a picture of your car! Sounds lovely!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoskyn said:


> Hey Laura! Welcome to the forum and you definitely need to show off a picture of your car! Sounds lovely!


You do know this post is almost 4 years old :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Saying hello is always good


----------

